# Husqvarna 10530SBE wheels



## vinny2006 (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi, I just bought a used 10530SBE and I am suspecting that the previous owners got the wheels mixed up, meaing left was supposed to go onto the right, etc. If someone here has this same unit can you check to see whether the Klik Pin is supposed to go thru the wheel hub as well as the hole for the axel? The way it is right now the Klik Pin only goes thru the hole on the axel rod. Thanks.

Vinny


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Vinny, 
That's operator preference. If you want it to just free wheel then the pin goes through the axle only thereby it's not forced to rotate under power. If you need the traction then put the pin through the wheel hub making it lock to the rotation of the axle.


----------



## vinny2006 (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello all3959, thanks for your reply. Do you know if this particular model that it is OK to do that? Meaning it won't damage anything? I was worried that by doing this it may put too much for those pins to handle since right now the cotter pins are there just to make sure the wheels don't pop out of the axle. But if I put it the way you said then the pins will be what is locking the wheel hubs and forcing it to spin wheel so I thought it may be too much for it and will break off. BTW, sorry in advance for the repost but I also just posted my exact problems here hoping someone with this exact model can answer it for me. Thanks again.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/husqvarna-snowblowers/48369-10530sbe-worth-fixing-3.html


----------

